# Promaster



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Bought a Promaster new in June of 2015. 4 years, 77k miles later the transmission dies. Because it was a 2015, it was still under warranty (100k powertrain). But, I gotta try and work out of a short, no bins, no partition, gasser. Dealership took care of the tow, and the loaner as they should, but I simply can't get another one of those things. Its been in the shop a full month and it looks like it will be another month til the transmission gets replaced. 

Have a customer in town that owns a fleet of 12 of them. He says he'd never get another one.

Chrysler apparently knew about the transmission issues early on because the way the "fixed" the problem was to lower the warranty starting in 2016 to 60k powertrain. 

If youre shopping for a new truck, pass on the promaster.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

2 months to get the transmission replaced? Ridiculous. Should take about a week or so, tops. Last year had the engine replaced in my E450 and from when I had got it to the dealer to when they had it done was about a week, and that was over the July 4th holiday. Had to wait a few days for them to get the motor shipped to them, that's what took the longest.


Chrysler has been known for issues with transmissions, the Dodge minivan I had some years ago had problems, was common my mechanic told me.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Last year my GMC SAVANA van's automatic transmission wore out at almost 400 000 km. It took a garage 3 days to take it out, completely overhaul it and re-install everything back together. Luckily I didn't get a single call during the downtime.

Even though I wish they'd make Toyota Work vans, GMC parts are cheap and plentiful. That's what amazes me the price difference and availability, you can get parts locally within minutes or hours. My toyota sometimes have to come from California and wait 2 weeks.

You go to a scrap yard and there's multiple vans and silverado's that have the same parts. For a toyota 4Runner you will not find one. People hoard them like precious treasure.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dodge/chrysler suck as vehicles, the only good thing in a dodge truck is the cummins engine, other than that, not much...
I use to be a die hard chevy buyer till 2003 and a duramax that rotted out from under me and the attitude of the dealers to screw you over, I have a 2003 chevy 3500 van for my work truck, but have 2 tundras to drive for everything else, was never a fan of ford trucks..if i ever needed another van I would probably go with another chevy with a larger v-8...
I drive the parkways so I dont register commercial, but have commercial insurance on the truck as thats the only thing that counts if you crash..
some of the other brands that have dully wheels in the rear are nice( my duramax was a dully pickup and had some good carry weight) but the other brands have their issues..
a month to change a transmission is complete BS, you need to speak with an area service rep or call dodge corporate and complain the dealer is jerking you off...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I think my brother's Promaster was a 2015. Transmission died at 103,000 (?) miles. Expensive replacement. I don't think you will see him buying another........


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Took some pictures of a new RAM Promaster 3500


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

However its what under neath that counts











It's front wheel drive so it's got just a wimpy looking non-drive axle in the back


And only 2 leafs on each side...and this is a one ton?




Not much for a frame either... just some stamped out folded metal







So Tango if your real frame truck rusted out when it did how do you think this would do for you
I'm thinking this wouldn't last very long here in Minnesota either













Here's the front suspension, guessing the transmission is in there somewhere
It does have some cast suspension parts















At least it has real tires..load range E 10 ply


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

PathMaker said:


> Bought a Promaster new in June of 2015. 4 years, 77k miles later the transmission dies. Because it was a 2015, it was still under warranty (100k powertrain). But, I gotta try and work out of a short, no bins, no partition, gasser. Dealership took care of the tow, and the loaner as they should, but I simply can't get another one of those things. Its been in the shop a full month and it looks like it will be another month til the transmission gets replaced.
> 
> Have a customer in town that owns a fleet of 12 of them. He says he'd never get another one.
> 
> ...



Diesel or Gas?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input Pathmaker with regard to transmission problems.

I had a Jasper re-manufactured engine installed a few years back in my Chevy 3500 work van. I don't think that the shop even had my van for a week. It was returned to me in short order.

Two months to replace a transmission is too long.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

They look pretty durable, here’s one I saw driving on the freeway.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> They look pretty durable, here’s one I saw driving on the freeway.


thats the optional fresh air exchange option...uni-body design for a van that carries heavy stuff is a recipe for failure...no real chassis to speak of, just a bunch of folded up sheet metal...


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

It's a diesel. The reason for the long delay is they are having trouble actually getting a new transmission from Chrysler..guessing it's because they are replacing a bunch of them.

They're not going to offer a rebuild as it's under warranty. Which I'm fine with... 

Thanks for all the feedback.

I've already got a lemon lawyer working on things for me.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> They look pretty durable, here’s one I saw driving on the freeway.





It's a jeep thing, you wouldn't understand.










.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I love my ford econolines. Since they don't make the van anymore an e series cut away with a kuv body would be the bees knees.








.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

PathMaker said:


> It's a diesel. The reason for the long delay is they are having trouble actually getting a new transmission from Chrysler..guessing it's because they are replacing a bunch of them.
> 
> They're not going to offer a rebuild as it's under warranty. Which I'm fine with...
> 
> ...


i got a 2014 diesel, sorry for your troubles, so far i've avoided issues


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats the optional fresh air exchange option...uni-body design for a van that carries heavy stuff is a recipe for failure...no real chassis to speak of, just a bunch of folded up sheet metal...


That frame looks like total junk. 7 years on our roads with loads of salt and slush and I bet the frame breaks in half. The frame is a U shaped channel for crying out loud! It's going to trap all the salt and mud from the top. The mud that saturated with salt stay wet forever and rots out frames real quick.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

CaptainBob said:


> However its what under neath that counts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheet metal frame, like I said give it maximum 7 years with salty roads and it'll be good for the junk pile. You can't repair a frame like that either.

2 leaf springs that means it can't be a plumbing truck, maybe for carrying potato chips to the supermarket. You let it be a plumbing van and the leafs will break in no time. One leaf spring breaks and it's not even safe to drive home. You'd need a minimum of 5 springs to last a while because we ride heavy with parts and the roads are rough with nasty potholes.

The tow truck driver told me he carries a bunch of dodge work vans on a weekly basis with broken transmissions. And you know what there aren't many on the roads now, there all scrapped I guess.

And lastly over here they have nasty rust spots forming way high. GMC van don't rot high like that. Check out this example, that's how they look around here.



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The tow truck driver was also a mechanic for a long time and he told me the best work vans were GMC. Fords and dodge broke down a lot more.

I believe him, most vans I see are GMC's

My transmission needed a rebuild near 400 000km. That's pretty darn good for a work van. The engine is fine but I don't know if the previous owner rebuilt it or not.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if you can get the optional allison transmission in a chevy/gmc they are bullet proof and one heavy duty unit...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if you can get the optional allison transmission in a chevy/gmc they are bullet proof and one heavy duty unit...





But does GMC make a work truck with a tall cargo area? I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a new Dodge Promaster 2500, but now you guys have got me re-thinking things. I am tired of stooping over in my Chevy van, I need a tall cargo area where I can stand up. But I want my vehicle to stand up over time too.


New Promaster 2500's are listing for $41,980.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> But does GMC make a work truck with a tall cargo area? I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a new Dodge Promaster 2500, but now you guys have got me re-thinking things. I am tired of stooping over in my Chevy van, I need a tall cargo area where I can stand up. But I want my vehicle to stand up over time too.
> 
> 
> New Promaster 2500's are listing for $41,980.


Do not,I repeat do not go with a dodge,I had a dodge gas utility bed truck and it was total junk,stayed tore up


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> But does GMC make a work truck with a tall cargo area? I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a new Dodge Promaster 2500, but now you guys have got me re-thinking things. I am tired of stooping over in my Chevy van, I need a tall cargo area where I can stand up. But I want my vehicle to stand up over time too.
> 
> 
> New Promaster 2500's are listing for $41,980.


It's front wheel drive. That alone disqualifies it for me. I don't own one but everyone that does seems to like the Ford Transit.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> But does GMC make a work truck with a tall cargo area? I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a new Dodge Promaster 2500, but now you guys have got me re-thinking things. I am tired of stooping over in my Chevy van, I need a tall cargo area where I can stand up. But I want my vehicle to stand up over time too.
> 
> 
> New Promaster 2500's are listing for $41,980.


No more dodges here that I see, the ones I do see are sitting in people's yard rotting away.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> No more dodges here that I see, the ones I do see are sitting in people's yard rotting away.


Dodge has had horrible steel for decades.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Not many around here. My fiancé’s uncle drives one, he does heating and boilers. He hates his with a passion. He says in snow/ice/mud/rain it’s scary. Only two companies around here drive them.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a transit 2500 mid roof I bought for my main new construction guy. And we both love it. I bought it used with 35,000 miles for $24,000 a few years ago. I'll be damned if can find another one like it for anywhere near that money. We've opted to ride our old Econolines into the ground at least until prices hopefully level off when pvc comes back to reality. Only issue is they are not great in the snow. And they catch alot of wind especially going over bridges. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Paulie B said:


> ............ We've opted to ride our old Econolines into the ground at least until prices hopefully level off when pvc comes back to reality. Only issue is they are not great in the snow.........


My Econoline does catch a lot of wind but it has a ton of stuff on the rack. I disagree about being bad in the snow though. Sure when they aren't loaded much like any rear wheel drive vehicle the tail can whip out, but my work van is at the weight limit and I never worry about sliding in the snow, plenty of traction.

What kind of tires do you have? Get studded tires and it won't matter what vehicle you're driving. You can't beat studs.


----------

